# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua Drive 514H-C và motor 599

## Sangtravel

Mình ở Biên Hòa đang cần 3 bộ
Driver Vexta 514H-C
Motor Vexta 599
Anh em trong nhóm có ai có cafe giao lưu nhượng lại mình với

----------


## Sangtravel

Đã mua, cám ơn bạn Khánh nhé

----------


## Sangtravel

Mình cần thêm 2 con motor Vexta pk569aw anh em nào bán hú mình nhé 
0938.399.039

----------

